# B&S 4.5hp Governor Issue



## BFH (Jun 5, 2005)

I have this engine on a Bolens walk behind push mower. It was giving to me not in running condition The gas tank and carb had mud in them. I cleaned them both up real good, changed the spark plug and oil. The engine fired and ran at a low rpm. Theres no throttle, just the governor. I got to fiddling with the governor and was able to get the rpm's up but when I would test it out on the grass the engine would take off at some horrific rpm and not come back down. I readjusted the gov. again, tested the mower and still the same results. 

I do not have a parts listing for this engine and cannot seem to locate one at either B&S or the Bolens websites.

Does anyone know if there is supposed to be a spring connectted to the carb/gov linkage?

Can anyone give me some info on this governed engine??

Thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does this engine have a windvane governor. then yes there should be one spring on much older models, two on newer ones, they mostly rust and snap or stretch out too much. should have either a flat or curved flap right there on the mag bolted on tight, but not too tight the vane doesn't move good, mostly i like to lightly oil them with motor oil. not much. also bolens doesn't make the engines, they just slap em on. briggs would have the parts manuals or owners manuals. also the vane gov. would have a link with a loop for the spring, hooked to the wind vane to the butterfly flap. the spring from the loop and the spring to the mower's control lever. on the front. of course it could be a quantum and use either a wind vane or internal governor, but if it has a flap bolted to the mag, thats the governor. and the springs do get lost easy, rust and break off, or they stretch out, or rust and stretch out.


----------



## BFH (Jun 5, 2005)

bugman said:


> does this engine have a windvane governor. then yes there should be one spring on much older models, two on newer ones, they mostly rust and snap or stretch out too much. should have either a flat or curved flap right there on the mag bolted on tight, but not too tight the vane doesn't move good, mostly i like to lightly oil them with motor oil. not much. also bolens doesn't make the engines, they just slap em on. briggs would have the parts manuals or owners manuals. also the vane gov. would have a link with a loop for the spring, hooked to the wind vane to the butterfly flap. the spring from the loop and the spring to the mower's control lever. on the front. of course it could be a quantum and use either a wind vane or internal governor, but if it has a flap bolted to the mag, thats the governor. and the springs do get lost easy, rust and break off, or they stretch out, or rust and stretch out.


 Bugman,
Thanks for the reply. The governor is internal. I have no idea what a windvane is. 
Is it possible to post pics on this forum? 

Forgive me for not checking this first, but I might be able to explain this better with a pic.

Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, they have to be small though. well since its internal, it may not be moving freely.or the springs worn out or gone.
oh and a windvane governor is what you may find on most of the 3.0's to the 4hp some briggs engines.


----------



## BFH (Jun 5, 2005)

bugman said:


> yeah, they have to be small though. well since its internal, it may not be moving freely.or the springs worn out or gone.
> oh and a windvane governor is what you may find on most of the 3.0's to the 4hp some briggs engines.


 Bugman,
Thats my question...about the spring. This does not have one anywhere on the linkage. I have spotted a spot were I think a spring should go but am not sure. Could I e mail you a pic of this engine with were I think the spring should go?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

do you have a small engine shop near you, give em the code, and they should tell you where it should go. since some are different.


----------

